# Sure is quite down here in the Basement today



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Well I am sorry for the poor picture but it has been quite down here and I thought you guys needed something to critique. So here it is I turned this last Sunday, Rosewood, Ca Glue finsh.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

OK, Mate...you jarred me of'n my rear so I'll join in... Beyootiful 'Honker', by the way.:cheers:

Lately my 'obsession' has turned toward the big Majestic sticks.. Can't leave them alone...and getting sick and tired of fooling with the acrylics for my 'sales force'.. Kits are a little expensive, but if you follow PSI pretty close you can catch them with a 'One free with two ' deal pretty often and that gets them down in the acceptable range for the geezer. They make such gorgeous pens it's easy to get addicted to them . Not sure what I'll do with them...can take them over to the pen store in Rice Village and they will sell them....but think I'll prolly hang on to them and bestow them on folks I think deserve them...or toss in a few for the next worthwhile benefit/auction...

Anyways..first pix of inventory as of now...

Second pix is all antler on the left and a beautiful Birdseye Maple I made last night on the right...

Third pix is a Cocobolo on the left and a Texas Ebony on the right...

Man !!!!! These are some FINE sticks.!!!!!!:biggrin:


(Can ya tell I like GAUDY and BIG !!!...and luv the 'diamonds' in the clips)...LOL


----------



## Catfishy (Jul 2, 2009)

Excellent job! Keep up the noise.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

GOOD LORD TORTUGA!!!!!!!!!! I love em all Mate!!! But I gotta tell you who ever ends up with that Texas Ebony is one lucky person!! It is Top Shelf For Sure!!! Great work!!!!:cheers:


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

WOW--wonderful work, as usual ! LL


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I'm waiting on some hunters to kill bambi so I can finish some lures


That's great work gents


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Robert, that call looks fantastic. Howd you like the CA finish. I liked doing them myself and last and last.

Jim, Great job. I really love the antler one. Looks great. That is classy.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

I really like it!! It works great on pens! I have problems with the sharp edges. I am getting better with it the more I use it!


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

bill said:


> I'm waiting on some hunters to kill bambi so I can finish some lures
> 
> That's great work gents


What do you need Bill some Antler?


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Gaudy is good, caller is also good.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Robert A. said:


> What do you need Bill some Antler?


deer hair for the hooks


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

bill said:


> deer hair for the hooks


Ain't ya got no dawgs in the neighborhood ???:tongue:


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Dang Jim those are nice. I like the birdseye maple and the deer antler. I am getting closer to turning some slimlines. Can't afford the other kits. LOL


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> Ain't ya got no dawgs in the neighborhood ???:tongue:


No LOL A few cats but it would not be the same


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

bill said:


> No LOL A few cats but it would not be the same


LOL i guess that would be a CATFISH plug..:rotfl:


----------



## Fishnut (May 21, 2004)

Bill,

Do you want a whole hide or just a section of it? 

Matt


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Robert, that's a beautiful duck call.
Love the lines, love the wood, love the finish.


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Bill, I have a nice size piece of cow hide with the hair on, I will be glad to send it to you, as I will probable not ever use any more of it.LL


----------

